# Is the Aer Lingus Frequent Flyer programme any use to the occasional traveller?



## Brendan Burgess (16 Feb 2012)

I presume that the name Frequent Flyer says it all.  If I make half a dozen flights a year, mainly to the UK or european destinations, I presume it's of no value to me? 

Brendan


----------



## elcato (16 Feb 2012)

Other tha saving you entering the same info everytime I don't see much benifit. In fact, one time I was booking a flight for someone else and forgot to change the name to the other person so I ended up in Birmingham for the same two days.


----------



## Perplexed (17 Feb 2012)

Frequent Flyer with some of the long haul airlines has gotten me an upgrade once or twice.
I did get a free flight once with Aer Lingus (I had to pay tax) using points earned on BA & Qantas. If you're a member of a few partner airlines the points add up and it's not much hassle, so why not collect them and as elcato says it saves your info.


----------



## sustanon (17 Feb 2012)

I'd say no, The Aerlingus gold circle is one of the poorest programs out there. You need 2400 points for membership to kick in within a 12 month period, so unless you're flying transatlantic >4 times a year or UK every 2 weeks, forget it.

I have delta skymiles which just keep accumulating, and the same with American Airlines. I use gold circle just to store my details, but I mostly fly transatlantic with Delta.


----------



## shesells (17 Feb 2012)

sustanon said:


> I'd say no, The Aerlingus gold circle is one of the poorest programs out there. You need 2400 points for membership to kick in within a 12 month period, so unless you're flying transatlantic >4 times a year or UK every 2 weeks, forget it.



+1 on all this.

I am an Air France Frequent flyer but to gain any benefit you need to be at least a silver which requires 15 flights a year or 30,000 qualifying miles. The cheapest tickets get you only 25% of the actual miles so accumulating miles and status is very difficult...and this program is significantly better than Aer Lingus, though poor in its own ways


----------

